# RadioShack's & LA's options



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Bruyneel says 'we will race for Levi', but what if Levi can't hang with the rest? I think RS will support Levi for the next 2 alpine stages. Lance will be the super domestique, as best he can in spite of his bruises (physical & psychic). If Levi loses time then Bruyneel will cut Lance loose in the Pyrenees to go for a stage win. Levi rides a good TT, but he has to be in the top 5 over the Pyrenees to have any chance. What say you?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Lance will have to go for stage wins. Maybe not tomorrow, but in a few days. Maybe something next week.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Why are you starting another Lance thread? That other poster told us we can't talk about him anymore.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

unless lance starts finishing with the bus there is no way they are going to let him get in a break without being 20-30+ minutes down .maybe a hour


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

They are in a bit of a no-man's land. Levi can hang within a couple minutes of these guys but he will need a lot of lucky breaks to take any time back from AC and Andy, among others. 

I'm with Horner, go full gas tomorrow and see how it shakes out. But don't kill yourself for an 8th place in GC. Grab a stage here and there (stage 10 looks good for Lance) if you can.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

can't talk about him? can we sing about him then?

Lance, Lance, bo Bance, banana fanana, bo Bance...

fee fi fo fum...LAAAAANNNNNCCCCCEEE.

hell yeah.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> can't talk about him? can we sing about him then?
> 
> Lance, Lance, bo Bance, banana fanana, bo Bance...
> 
> ...



Lance, Lance, incurable bro-mance!

Sing it now everybody! 

(in the key of F minor)


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> unless lance starts finishing with the bus there is no way they are going to let him get in a break without being 20-30+ minutes down .maybe a hour


Why?

The peleton can limit his gains if they so choose. 

He'll get a breakaway win if he wants it.........and is capable of it, but it won't be by more than a few minutes. 

Len


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Lance


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I would love to see Lance just one more time take on AC and beat him. I know it means nothing for the standings but I would love to see just him and the other contenders fighting it out next Thursday on the Col Du Tourmalet, then it comes down to two guys, Lance vs AC and he takes the stage. For Lance to show us what a lot of us fans really believe he has in him. My gut tells me if it really came down to Lance vs AC on a stage that AC would fight it all the way for the win. Or maybe AC gives it to Lance saying he wins the battle...I win the war...

I can still see Lance fighting it out on of these tough stages and showing us the legs he has but I know it depends on Levi. 

Thoughts?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm hoping to see a 6-8 man break on one of the meduim-hilly stages containing Jens Voigt, Vinokourov, and Lance. That's be great to watch.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

I think lance keeps racing just as if he's still a contender for the GC looking for overall time on his competitors. That way when the dust settles he (or rather we) can point to that one day and say if it weren't for stage 7 he would have finished 3rd, 2nd 1st or whatever. If he happens to be in position for a stage win and can actually manage to pull it off then that's just another feather in his cap.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe he'll get all brave and actually _attempt_ to make his way back up. It's his last Tour, why not go out with a "bang"?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> Maybe he'll get all brave and actually _attempt_ to make his way back up. It's his last Tour, why not go out with a "bang"?


That would make for a more interesting race. It would also put him in position up front to help Levi.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

I still think Lance has a better chance to place higher in the GC than Levi does, whether it's top 10, top 15, I don't know. In the TT, If Lance is motivated he can put minutes into the guys who are placed 5-10 right now. Levi just does not have it when the going gets rough.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

You can't count LA out, he may be out of GC contention, but he is not out of form. If he gets into a situation where the leaders are away, 10 men, with a few K, he could go for it and they might leave him alone.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

dcfan40 said:


> I would love to see Lance just one more time take on AC and beat him. I know it means nothing for the standings but I would love to see just him and the other contenders fighting it out next Thursday on the Col Du Tourmalet, then it comes down to two guys, Lance vs AC and he takes the stage. For Lance to show us what a lot of us fans really believe he has in him. My gut tells me if it really came down to Lance vs AC on a stage that AC would fight it all the way for the win. Or maybe AC gives it to Lance saying he wins the battle...I win the war...
> 
> I can still see Lance fighting it out on of these tough stages and showing us the legs he has but I know it depends on Levi.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think Lance showed us what he has 7 times already. Contador at 100% beats Lance at 100%. Not 2003 Lance but 2010 Lance. I don't think he is head and shoulders better as witnessed last year on Ventoux and in Annecy, but here is how I see it:

Sastre, Kreuzinger, Menchov, and Levi measure up about waist level to Contador.
Cadel measures up about sternum level.
Andy measures up about chin level.
Lance is somewhere in there between Andy and Cadel,

I also think The Hog conspires with The Eagle for an "anybody but Contador" finish.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

It would interesting seeing Lance in an ALL DAY breakaway on a flat or slightly rolling stage. Imagine the TV ratings, especially the instant media explosion if somehow the field allowed the group a 13 or minute or whatever lead it would take to get him in virtual yellow. 

Instand newsflashes everywhere! Most of america would believe that he had won back the race! Then they would sit down and watch the last 3 hours of the stage in a slow motion agony while the peloton pulls them in. haha!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Lance needs to pull a Virenque*

lose another 10 minutes tomorrow
and then go for KOM pts and a stage


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd like to see Armstrong join a couple Liguigas guys, or other climbers, in a break tomorrow. Someone like Oss or Igoi Martinez. That cold force Astana et.al to the front early, and help Basso & levi's chances.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Chef Tony said:


> I'd like to see Armstrong join a couple Liguigas guys, or other climbers, in a break tomorrow. Someone like Oss or Igoi Martinez. That cold force Astana et.al to the front early, and help Basso & levi's chances.


I don't think he would be let away yet. He needs to lose more time for them to even consider it. I bet AC would chase him down himself.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> He'll get a breakaway win if he wants it.........and is capable of it, but it won't be by more than a few minutes.


+1

I'm not saying Armstrong would be gifted with a stage win, but if he makes the break on a non-key stage, I have a hunch the chase comes up a little short and the peloton would be just fine with that.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I don't think he would be let away yet. He needs to lose more time for them to even consider it. I bet AC would chase him down himself.


That would show a lot of respect, not letting loose a guy 13 minutes down in the GC. Nobody chased Floyd and he was, what, 7-8 minutes down? ( apples & oranges, I know. just sayin' ...)


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Chef Tony said:


> That would show a lot of respect, not letting loose a guy 13 minutes down in the GC. Nobody chased Floyd and he was, what, 7-8 minutes down? ( apples & oranges, I know. just sayin' ...)


Incompetence is more like it. Pereiro was 29 minutes down when they let him go in 2006. LA is unlikely to be allowed any latitude in a break at all. I too wouldn't be surprised if Contador himself closes him down the second he tries to slip away.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Incompetence is more like it. Pereiro was 29 minutes down when they let him go in 2006. LA is unlikely to be allowed any latitude in a break at all. I too wouldn't be surprised if Contador himself closes him down the second he tries to slip away.


ride up to the break and tell them as long as LA is in it they won't get away


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

ouch! poetic justice.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I think were all in agreement here in that we know Lance can't win it HOWEVER, the peloton would still only give Lance a short leash on a break away. I really can't see more than a 5-6 minute advantage tops if that much at all. There is no way they would let Lance pull a Floyd and let him go. Part of me still thinks it depends on how Levi is holding up on GC contention before Johan letting Lance go. Unless of course the rest of the team is holding up well. I still would like to see Radioshack win the overall team competition.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Got Lance?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Dream and wax poetic about Lance getting into a break all you want. The simple fact is that until he's over an hour down on GC he's not going to be allowed to go anywhere.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

godot said:


> Dream and wax poetic about Lance getting into a break all you want. The simple fact is that until he's over an hour down on GC he's not going to be allowed to go anywhere.


Even if he is 60 minutes down, it will be interesting to see if they let him go.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know if anyone on RadioShack knows how to get into a break.


----------



## heffergm (Jul 9, 2010)

I think he's dead in the water. They won't let him go anywhere, and knowing that, LA is just going to ride for the team and call it a tour.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

AdamM said:


> +1
> 
> I'm not saying Armstrong would be gifted with a stage win, but if he makes the break on a non-key stage, I have a hunch the chase comes up a little short and the peloton would be just fine with that.


It would be nice, and I love to see him win a stage. But I doubt it would happen.

I think that there are enough riders and teams that dispise LA that they will chase him down on principle. 

"No gifts", especially for Armstrong.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't know. I still think there may be some riders/directors willing to settle some old grudges by chasing him down. Vino, Vaughters? I'm not saying they will - it will just be interesting to see what happens if Lance tries to get in a breakaway.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I say cut them all loose. Ditch the all-for-one focus. I don't see the point of an all-out effort to secure 7th place on GC, Nobody cares. I say from now on, every stage there should be a Radio Shack guy in the break, trying to win the stage. Much the same way that Saxo Bank always seems to have a guy up there.

Even if they don't claim any wins, it lets guys like Horner who deserve a shot at a win go out and try for one, and it gives the sponsors plenty of TV time. If Levi wants to play it safe and go for GC, then let him. But he is on his own. The guys can help him if they want, but they are still free to strike out on their own.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Its just a warm up for the 2022 TdF and Team Geritol

Lance's great TDF days are ahead as a 50 year old water bottle boy. Imagine the marketing potential and media love fest for the aging Gen-Xers. Big George can also be a team member with red/while/blue jerseys saying ... *Smile, your next could be your last*.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

troutmd said:


> Its just a warm up for the 2022 TdF and Team Geritol
> 
> Lance's great TDF days are ahead as a 50 year old water bottle boy. Imagine the marketing potential and media love fest for the aging Gen-Xers. Big George can also be a team member with red/while/blue jerseys saying ... *Smile, your next could be your last*.


So if golf can have a "Seniors Tour" (or are they calling it the Champions Tour now?) why can't cycling have one? Or at the very least can they have senior's....errrr......champion's jersey? Headline:Christophe Moreau is leading the "Grey jersey" competition.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Only 1 option for RS and LA : Lose.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

troutmd said:


> Its just a warm up for the 2022 TdF and Team Geritol


Considering they aren't riding the Vuelta, and they don't seem to care about the fall classics, this is pretty much it for Radio Shack this year, and probably next. Grab it while you can.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

den bakker
said:


> ride up to the break and tell them as long as LA is in it they won't get away



Can't escape Karma and also poetic justice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> I say cut them all loose. Ditch the all-for-one focus. I don't see the point of an all-out effort to secure 7th place on GC, Nobody cares. I say from now on, every stage there should be a Radio Shack guy in the break, trying to win the stage. Much the same way that Saxo Bank always seems to have a guy up there.
> 
> Even if they don't claim any wins, it lets guys like Horner who deserve a shot at a win go out and try for one, and it gives the sponsors plenty of TV time. If Levi wants to play it safe and go for GC, then let him. But he is on his own. The guys can help him if they want, but they are still free to strike out on their own.


Yes, after today's performance this makes sense. Levi lost 2 more minutes & even tho LA looked comparatively strong all the RS support was off the back. RS needs the screen time too- I read they aren't doing so well. (the company, that is)


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Look at it as a lap of honour, have fun, work on the PR before the sh*t kicks off apres Tour. Anyone remember Jalabert's last Tour? It was like the peloton were fighting to ride alongside him, they were all having a blast and Jaja took the KoM. Looking like he's having fun might be a good exit strategy instead of trying to play the indomitable patron - would cracking a smile now and then actually hurt? He's not going to win so why not take the opportunity to go on a charm offensive - talk to the press instead of sending out soundbites on a laptop, laugh at the accusations instead of looking stern and shifty. Enjoy the race for one last time. Have a blast. Party on. Playing the nice, funny guy certainly wouldn't hurt, would it?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Who here has a sneaky suspicion, lance will be back again next year? I do. I hope.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Very well put. The way Lance exits the sport (as an active participant at least) will be remembered at least as much as a lot of what he did during it. He should treat it as a final opportunity to show he has _class_. For someone so purportedly media-savvy, he seems to take forever to understand what is good PR.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

den bakker said:


> ride up to the break and tell them as long as LA is in it they won't get away


lol!


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

I spoke too soon - seems like LA/Hog will be exiting under a distinct cloud...


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> Who here has a sneaky suspicion, lance will be back again next year? I do. I hope.



Me too!!!

Then he can lose the Tour 7 consecutive times and negate his prior wins.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

BassNBrew said:


> I don't know if anyone on RadioShack knows how to get into a break.


Paulinho does!


----------



## jumphress (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe he could be a spoiler, like VDB in the 99 Vuelta. Jan owed him a big piece of his victory that year, as VDB essentially burned up Jan's competition. LA takes a flyer and let Astana and Saxo chase. Levi could sit in and perhaps hang close enough for a shot at the podium. 

A long shot, but they are short of bullets.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

adimiro said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Then he can lose the Tour 7 consecutive times and negate his prior wins.


Even if he were to lose another 5 times in a row, it still doesn't negate his 7 consecutive. No one can touch it! It's a feat that may never be rivaled. I think fingerbang has a chance to win more than 7 but not 7 CONSECUTIVE! Not gonna happen- it takes way too much luck for that to happen.


----------

